# Xen: Как включить режим отладки в логах?

## Feducha

Приветствую Всех!

Подскажите как в логах xen 4.1 включить режим отладки?

```

uname -a

Linux xen-1 3.3.8-gentoo #5 SMP Sun Sep 23 07:48:31 MSK 2012 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 5150 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

